# Apple/Blackberry recipe needed



## Tess (May 19, 2013)

Looking for a good 6 gal Apple/Blackberry wine recipe, Thanks


----------



## Thig (May 19, 2013)

I can't cut and paste from this tablet but I found one on Homebrewtalk. Just Google "apple and blackberry wine"


----------

